# Money is created out of thin air! It is ALL an illusion.



## ObligationLaunch

If you go to a bank and ask for a loan what happens?

Well there are no coines moved. There is no connection with gold anymore,.

The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,

*Money is created out of thin air!*

Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!

Interest on non existent money!

Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assets, homes

cars and what have you. And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!


This is called THEFT!


Wake up people! Money is created out of thin air!

MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> If you go to a bank and ask for a loan what happens?
> 
> Well there are no coineS moved. There is no connection with gold anymore,.
> 
> The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,
> 
> *Money is created out of thin air!*
> 
> Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
> 
> Interest on non existent money!
> 
> Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assetS, homes
> 
> cars and what have you. And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
> 
> 
> This is called THEFT!
> 
> 
> Wake up people! Money is created out of thin air!
> 
> MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN!



The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!, 

*Money is created out of thin air!*

Yes. Borrowing from a bank adds to the money supply.

*Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
*
Yes, when you borrow, you owe interest.

*Interest on non existent money!*

You pay interest on the money your borrowed. It exists. It's in your account.
*
Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assetS,
*
Yes, in some cases the bank can come after your assets.
*
And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
*
No, they have taken some of your assets to get back the assets they lent you which you failed to repay.

*This is called THEFT!*

No it isn't.

*MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN
*
Your brain is an illusion.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to a bank and ask for a loan what happens?
> 
> Well there are no coineS moved. There is no connection with gold anymore,.
> 
> The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,
> 
> *Money is created out of thin air!*
> 
> Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
> 
> Interest on non existent money!
> 
> Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assetS, homes
> 
> cars and what have you. And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
> 
> 
> This is called THEFT!
> 
> 
> Wake up people! Money is created out of thin air!
> 
> MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,
> 
> *Money is created out of thin air!*
> 
> Yes. Borrowing from a bank adds to the money supply.
> 
> *Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
> *
> Yes, when you borrow, you owe interest.
> 
> *Interest on non existent money!*
> 
> You pay interest on the money your borrowed. It exists. It's in your account.
> *
> Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assetS,
> *
> Yes, in some cases the bank can come after your assets.
> *
> And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
> *
> No, they have taken some of your assets to get back the assets they lent you which you failed to repay.
> 
> *This is called THEFT!*
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> *MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN
> *
> Your brain is an illusion.
Click to expand...


In all your replies, you are assuming that money is real.

It isn't at all. Can't you see that?


figures on a screen typed in, *ARE NOT REAL.*

Hence it is a DEBT BASED system in which we CAN NEVER REPAY THE DEBT!'

Take some time to process that, please, seriously.


----------



## Indeependent

Yeah...so?
Don't take out money; don't eat.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to a bank and ask for a loan what happens?
> 
> Well there are no coineS moved. There is no connection with gold anymore,.
> 
> The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,
> 
> *Money is created out of thin air!*
> 
> Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
> 
> Interest on non existent money!
> 
> Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assetS, homes
> 
> cars and what have you. And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
> 
> 
> This is called THEFT!
> 
> 
> Wake up people! Money is created out of thin air!
> 
> MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,
> 
> *Money is created out of thin air!*
> 
> Yes. Borrowing from a bank adds to the money supply.
> 
> *Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
> *
> Yes, when you borrow, you owe interest.
> 
> *Interest on non existent money!*
> 
> You pay interest on the money your borrowed. It exists. It's in your account.
> *
> Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assetS,
> *
> Yes, in some cases the bank can come after your assets.
> *
> And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
> *
> No, they have taken some of your assets to get back the assets they lent you which you failed to repay.
> 
> *This is called THEFT!*
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> *MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN
> *
> Your brain is an illusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all your replies, you are assuming that money is real.
> 
> It isn't at all. Can't you see that?
> 
> 
> figures on a screem typed in, ARE NOT REAL.
> 
> 
> Take some time to process that, please, seriously.
Click to expand...


The $20 in my hand is real.
The money I transferred out of my checking account today to make a purchase is real.
Real money that bought real stuff.

Do you have a point?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to a bank and ask for a loan what happens?
> 
> Well there are no coineS moved. There is no connection with gold anymore,.
> 
> The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,
> 
> *Money is created out of thin air!*
> 
> Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
> 
> Interest on non existent money!
> 
> Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assetS, homes
> 
> cars and what have you. And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
> 
> 
> This is called THEFT!
> 
> 
> Wake up people! Money is created out of thin air!
> 
> MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,
> 
> *Money is created out of thin air!*
> 
> Yes. Borrowing from a bank adds to the money supply.
> 
> *Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
> *
> Yes, when you borrow, you owe interest.
> 
> *Interest on non existent money!*
> 
> You pay interest on the money your borrowed. It exists. It's in your account.
> *
> Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assetS,
> *
> Yes, in some cases the bank can come after your assets.
> *
> And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
> *
> No, they have taken some of your assets to get back the assets they lent you which you failed to repay.
> 
> *This is called THEFT!*
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> *MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN
> *
> Your brain is an illusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all your replies, you are assuming that money is real.
> 
> It isn't at all. Can't you see that?
> 
> 
> figures on a screen typed in, *ARE NOT REAL.*
> 
> Hence it is a DEBT BASED system in which we CAN NEVER REPAY THE DEBT!'
> 
> Take some time to process that, please, seriously.
Click to expand...


*Hence it is a DEBT BASED system in which we CAN NEVER REPAY THE DEBT!'
*
I pay back debt all the time. You should try it.
Then the bank wouldn't take your stuff.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> .
> 
> The $20 in my hand is real.



No, it is just a piece of paper maybe 0,20c to make it
It Isn''t real money. It is only an IOU!



> The money I transferred out of my checking account today to make a purchase is real.



if you mean from an atm or something, then again, no it is just a cheap piece of paper, with an IOU on it.



> Real money that bought real stuff.



There is no real money,only real stuff.

I do understand it is diffilcut to see that it is all an illusion

but it is.

Take some time to process it. that is ok/


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I pay back debt all the time. You should try it.
> Then the bank wouldn't take your stuff.



Of course people pay back.
But it can;t be all payed back as a whole
because  it is debt-based, the debt grows and grows
and can never be paid back in total
That is a physical impossibility.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

The bank also creates the bust and the booms (2008 crisis)

so they can steal the real wealth from the people.

If that isn't theft what is?


----------



## ObligationLaunch

**


----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## ObligationLaunch

The FED is a PRIVATE COMPANY!

It is NOT of the government!


----------



## rightwinger

ObligationLaunch said:


> If you go to a bank and ask for a loan what happens?
> 
> Well there are no coines moved. There is no connection with gold anymore,.
> 
> The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,
> 
> *Money is created out of thin air!*
> 
> Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
> 
> Interest on non existent money!
> 
> Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assets, homes
> 
> cars and what have you. And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
> 
> 
> This is called THEFT!
> 
> 
> Wake up people! Money is created out of thin air!
> 
> MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN!


Why are all your threads so fucking stupid?

We have a conspiracy theories forum....check it out


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The $20 in my hand is real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is just a piece of paper maybe 0,20c to make it
> It Isn''t real money. It is only an IOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The money I transferred out of my checking account today to make a purchase is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you mean from an atm or something, then again, no it is just a cheap piece of paper, with an IOU on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real money that bought real stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no real money,only real stuff.
> 
> I do understand it is diffilcut to see that it is all an illusion
> 
> but it is.
> 
> Take some time to process it. that is ok/
Click to expand...

*
It Isn''t real money. It is only an IOU!
*
It is real money. Who do you feel I owe it to?
Or do you feel someone owes it to me?

*if you mean from an atm or something*

No, I transferred some of the figures on my screen, in exchange for stuff. Worked great.
Should get my purchase in a few days.

*There is no real money,only real stuff.
*
Dude! How do you pay for your weed?
I hope you don't use unreal money, that will get your ass kicked.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

rightwinger said:


> Why are all your threads so fucking stupid?
> 
> We have a conspiracy theories forum....check it out



Then, please tell me why this is stupid?
where am I wrong?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pay back debt all the time. You should try it.
> Then the bank wouldn't take your stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course people pay back.
> But it can;t be all payed back as a whole
> because  it is debt-based, the debt grows and grows
> and can never be paid back in total
> That is a physical impossibility.
Click to expand...


*Of course people pay back.*

I'm glad you're man enough to admit your previous error.

*the debt grows and grows
and can never be paid back in total
*
Why the fuck would everyone need to repay all debt, all at the same time?

*That is a physical impossibility.*

And stupid.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I'm glad you're man enough to admit your previous error.



error , what error?  People do pay back, but it is impossibla as a whole.



> Why the fuck would everyone need to repay all debt, all at the same time?



Read better! I never wrote that anyone has to pay their debt at the same time!



> And stupid.


You haven't thought it through
Have you watched the video's?

Oh ic.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


>



It's true, loans are less than deposits.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true, loans are less than deposits.
Click to expand...


If you really want to understand and be deprogrammed from the bankers cult the please watch all  videos I have put there.

It is a proces, it takes time to see through all the smoke screens.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> The FED is a PRIVATE COMPANY!
> 
> It is NOT of the government!



It's part of the government.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FED is a PRIVATE COMPANY!
> 
> It is NOT of the government!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the government.
Click to expand...


No, that is what I am telling you. It is a *PRIVATE ORGANISATION.*


They OWN the government

see how dangerous that is?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're man enough to admit your previous error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> error , what error?  People do pay back, but it is impossibla as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would everyone need to repay all debt, all at the same time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read better! I never wrote that anyone has to pay their debt at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't thought it through
> Have you watched the video's?
> 
> Oh ic.
Click to expand...

*
error , what error?  People do pay back,*

You said....

*Hence it is a DEBT BASED system in which we CAN NEVER REPAY THE DEBT!'*

Then you admitted we do pay back debt.
Glad you admitted your error.

*but it is impossibla as a whole.*

So what?

*Have you watched the video's?
*
I've seen stupid, error filled videos before. Why do I need more?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true, loans are less than deposits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you really want to understand and be deprogrammed from the bankers cult the please watch all  videos I have put there.
> 
> It is a proces, it takes time to see through all the smoke screens.
Click to expand...


They make the same mistakes you do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FED is a PRIVATE COMPANY!
> 
> It is NOT of the government!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is what I am telling you. It is a PRIVATE ORGANISATION.
> 
> 
> They OWN the government
> 
> see how dangerous that is?
Click to expand...


You're wrong.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> [
> They make the same mistakes you do.



Possible, spell them out for me.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You're wrong.



How do you know?


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Any idea why Kennedy was assassinated by the bankers?


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You said....
> 
> *Hence it is a DEBT BASED system in which we CAN NEVER REPAY THE DEBT!'*
> 
> Then you admitted we do pay back debt.
> Glad you admitted your error.



No error here at al! .There are of coure persons that
pay back the debt. But as a whole the debt can NEVER be repaid!



> *but it is impossibla as a whole.*
> 
> So what?



Oh ok nevermind You are seeminlgly okay with being sold air!.



> *Have you watched the video's?
> *
> I've seen stupid, error filled videos before. Why do I need more?



Ok, now it is clear you haven't seen them and haven't learned anything.

You want to keep your illusion

Do want you want to do.Be my guest.


----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> They make the same mistakes you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible, spell them out for me.
Click to expand...


Too many to mention.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
Click to expand...


Because I know how things really work.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Any idea why Kennedy was assassinated by the bankers?



He wasn't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said....
> 
> *Hence it is a DEBT BASED system in which we CAN NEVER REPAY THE DEBT!'*
> 
> Then you admitted we do pay back debt.
> Glad you admitted your error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No error here at al! .There are of coure persons that
> pay back the debt. But as a whole the debt can NEVER be repaid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but it is impossibla as a whole.*
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh ok nevermind You are seeminlgly okay with being sold air!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have you watched the video's?
> *
> I've seen stupid, error filled videos before. Why do I need more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, now it is clear you haven't seen them and haven't learned anything.
> 
> You want to keep your illusion
> 
> Do want you want to do.Be my guest.
Click to expand...


*But as a whole the debt can NEVER be repaid!*

So what?

*Oh ok nevermind You are seeminlgly okay with being sold air!.*

I'm not in the market for air.

*Ok, now it is clear you haven't seen them and haven't learned anything.
*
I've learned lots of things. That's why I can mock your idiocy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


>



Love that fake Jefferson quote.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


>



There was no central bank while Lincoln was President.
None between 1836 and 1913.
Now that you know that, don't you agree that was a moronic picture you posted?


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why Kennedy was assassinated by the bankers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't.
Click to expand...


Oh Right! He is still alive! lol


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Because I know how things really work.



Really? How come you can't explain them?


----------



## ObligationLaunch

> There was no central bank while Lincoln was President.
> None between 1836 and 1913.
> Now that you know that, don't you agree that was a moronic picture you posted?



Maybe do a little research.

OR are you one of those agents sitting in a room with other agenst
trying to discredit information.

If so, I salute you. The system is going down.

Love it!


----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why Kennedy was assassinated by the bankers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Right! He is still alive! lol
Click to expand...


Wasn't killed by bankers, moron.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know how things really work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How come you can't explain them?
Click to expand...


You're too dim to understand. It'd be a waste of time.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> There was no central bank while Lincoln was President.
> None between 1836 and 1913.
> Now that you know that, don't you agree that was a moronic picture you posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe do a little research.
> 
> OR are you one of those agents sitting in a room with other agenst
> trying to discredit information.
> 
> If so, I salute you. The system is going down.
> 
> Love it!
Click to expand...


*Maybe do a little research.
*
I did. 2nd Bank of US ended in 1836.
3rd one, the Federal Reserve was created in 1913.
How'd that thing that didn't exist kill Lincoln?
*
OR are you one of those agents sitting in a room with other agenst
trying to discredit information.*

Yes. There is a large group of agents dedicated to mocking fucksticks like you.
Keep it up and I'll get a February bonus.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

> I did. 2nd Bank of US ended in 1836.
> 3rd one, the Federal Reserve was created in 1913.
> How'd that thing that didn't exist kill Lincoln?
> 
> .



Look up greenbacks!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe do a little research.
> *
> I did. 2nd Bank of US ended in 1836.
> 3rd one, the Federal Reserve was created in 1913.
> How'd that thing that didn't exist kill Lincoln?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up greenbacks!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And?


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe do a little research.
> *
> I did. 2nd Bank of US ended in 1836.
> 3rd one, the Federal Reserve was created in 1913.
> How'd that thing that didn't exist kill Lincoln?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up greenbacks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...



look it up!  ah well


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe do a little research.
> *
> I did. 2nd Bank of US ended in 1836.
> 3rd one, the Federal Reserve was created in 1913.
> How'd that thing that didn't exist kill Lincoln?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up greenbacks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> look it up!  ah well
Click to expand...


Greenbacks caused the non-existent Fed to kill Lincoln. Durr.


----------



## Indeependent

ObligationLaunch said:


> I did. 2nd Bank of US ended in 1836.
> 3rd one, the Federal Reserve was created in 1913.
> How'd that thing that didn't exist kill Lincoln?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up greenbacks!
Click to expand...

You sure you don't mean "Wetbacks"?


----------



## Animus

This is certainly a fantastic thread.

It truly doesn't matter how the money is created as long as there's a such thing as purchasing power .And because of purchasing power, the money supply is backed by a laundry list of items esp oil. Due to population rise there has to be some level of inflation or the money supply would run out, and that's even with a gold standard.

As for Lincoln, he wanted to develop the "Greenback" as a means to pay off the war debt. Now that doesn't mean that he was killed by the bankers especially a group of bankers that didn't exist until 1913. 

Yes the Federal Reserve is a private bank, but it's still greatly tied to the federal government. The chairman is nominated by the POTUS and confirmed by Senate. I'd much rather replace the Federal Reserve, and replace it with a more government oriented bank and have the Treasury Secretary as the one that runs the bank.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Animus said:


> This is certainly a fantastic thread.
> 
> It truly doesn't matter how the money is created as long as there's a such thing as purchasing power .And because of purchasing power, the money supply is backed by a laundry list of items esp oil. Due to population rise there has to be some level of inflation or the money supply would run out, and that's even with a gold standard.
> 
> As for Lincoln, he wanted to develop the "Greenback" as a means to pay off the war debt. Now that doesn't mean that he was killed by the bankers especially a group of bankers that didn't exist until 1913.
> 
> Yes the Federal Reserve is a private bank, but it's still greatly tied to the federal government. The chairman is nominated by the POTUS and confirmed by Senate. I'd much rather replace the Federal Reserve, and replace it with a more government oriented bank and have the Treasury Secretary as the one that runs the bank.



*Yes the Federal Reserve is a private bank,
*
What makes you think that?


----------



## Dovahkiin

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Animus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is certainly a fantastic thread.
> 
> It truly doesn't matter how the money is created as long as there's a such thing as purchasing power .And because of purchasing power, the money supply is backed by a laundry list of items esp oil. Due to population rise there has to be some level of inflation or the money supply would run out, and that's even with a gold standard.
> 
> As for Lincoln, he wanted to develop the "Greenback" as a means to pay off the war debt. Now that doesn't mean that he was killed by the bankers especially a group of bankers that didn't exist until 1913.
> 
> Yes the Federal Reserve is a private bank, but it's still greatly tied to the federal government. The chairman is nominated by the POTUS and confirmed by Senate. I'd much rather replace the Federal Reserve, and replace it with a more government oriented bank and have the Treasury Secretary as the one that runs the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes the Federal Reserve is a private bank,
> *
> What makes you think that?
Click to expand...

Conspiracy theory.


----------



## Animus

Here's Who Actually Owns The Federal Reserve


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Animus said:


> Here's Who Actually Owns The Federal Reserve



Thanks for the link.

_This stock pays a fixed 6% dividend and gives the banks a claim on the Fed’s annual profits.   But let’s keep this in the right perspective.  Last year the Fed earned $90.5B.  Of this, $1.6B was paid out in dividends.  The remaining $88B was remitted back to the US Treasury.  While the US Treasury doesn’t technically own shares in the Federal Reserve the Fed is required to remit its profits at the end of the year back to the Federal Government.  As you can see, remittance often dwarfs any dividends paid back to the banks.  In other words, the US Treasury is the recipient of most of the Fed’s profits._

If this isn't proof the Fed is owned by the government, instead of the "shareholders", I don't know what is.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Animus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Who Actually Owns The Federal Reserve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> _This stock pays a fixed 6% dividend and gives the banks a claim on the Fed’s annual profits.   But let’s keep this in the right perspective.  Last year the Fed earned $90.5B.  Of this, $1.6B was paid out in dividends.  The remaining $88B was remitted back to the US Treasury.  While the US Treasury doesn’t technically own shares in the Federal Reserve the Fed is required to remit its profits at the end of the year back to the Federal Government.  As you can see, remittance often dwarfs any dividends paid back to the banks.  In other words, the US Treasury is the recipient of most of the Fed’s profits._
> 
> If this isn't proof the Fed is owned by the government, instead of the "shareholders", I don't know what is.
Click to expand...



if it is private, then it isn't from the government.

Difficult eh?

You are taking the 'smoke & mirrors'  way too serious.!

If you read the economic university textbooks, they are _all wrong!_





so, nobody so far has disputed the FACT THAT MONEY IS CREATED OUT OF THIN AIR.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

There are very good books out there who explain it all very well, but at it's core it is really really simple.

*MONEY IS CREATED OUT OF THIN AIR.*


----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## ObligationLaunch

*Ellen Brown: "Ford Was Right, If People Knew How Money Is Created, We'd Have Revolution!"*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Who Actually Owns The Federal Reserve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> _This stock pays a fixed 6% dividend and gives the banks a claim on the Fed’s annual profits.   But let’s keep this in the right perspective.  Last year the Fed earned $90.5B.  Of this, $1.6B was paid out in dividends.  The remaining $88B was remitted back to the US Treasury.  While the US Treasury doesn’t technically own shares in the Federal Reserve the Fed is required to remit its profits at the end of the year back to the Federal Government.  As you can see, remittance often dwarfs any dividends paid back to the banks.  In other words, the US Treasury is the recipient of most of the Fed’s profits._
> 
> If this isn't proof the Fed is owned by the government, instead of the "shareholders", I don't know what is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if it is private, then it isn't from the government.
> 
> Difficult eh?
> 
> You are taking the 'smoke & mirrors'  way too serious.!
> 
> If you read the ecomonic university textbooks, the=y are all wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, nobody so far has disputed the FACT THAT MONEY IS CREATED OUT OF THIN AIR.
Click to expand...


*if it is private, then it isn't from the government.
*
I agree, it's part of the government.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> *Ellen Brown: "Ford Was Right, If People Knew How Money Is Created, We'd Have Revolution!"*



She's funny. Not too bright.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ellen Brown: "Ford Was Right, If People Knew How Money Is Created, We'd Have Revolution!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's funny. Not too bright.
Click to expand...


She? or Ford?


And of course, as we are used by now, ONLY ad hominems.


----------



## ObligationLaunch

please watch this video, so you can distuingish better between the reality and the 'smoke and mirrors'. You seem to confuse those two all the time.


----------



## ObligationLaunch




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ellen Brown: "Ford Was Right, If People Knew How Money Is Created, We'd Have Revolution!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's funny. Not too bright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She? or Ford?
> 
> 
> And of course, as we are used by now, ONLY ad hominems.
Click to expand...


She is an idiot. She wrote some funny "natural medicine" books too.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ObligationLaunch said:


> please watch this video, so you can distuingish better between the reality and the 'smoke and mirrors'. You seem to confuse those two all the time.



He makes plenty of mistakes too.


----------



## hadit

Bottom line, money ONLY has the value that people agree to assign to it, no matter what form it takes.  What is a $100 bill, but a piece of paper?  What is a coin but a piece of metal?  Yes, I can get money directly deposited into my bank account and spend it without ever seeing a physical manifestation of money.  Virtual wealth really is no different from physical wealth in that regard.

Money =/= wealth.


----------



## sealybobo

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to a bank and ask for a loan what happens?
> 
> Well there are no coineS moved. There is no connection with gold anymore,.
> 
> The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,
> 
> *Money is created out of thin air!*
> 
> Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
> 
> Interest on non existent money!
> 
> Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assetS, homes
> 
> cars and what have you. And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
> 
> 
> This is called THEFT!
> 
> 
> Wake up people! Money is created out of thin air!
> 
> MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,
> 
> *Money is created out of thin air!*
> 
> Yes. Borrowing from a bank adds to the money supply.
> 
> *Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
> *
> Yes, when you borrow, you owe interest.
> 
> *Interest on non existent money!*
> 
> You pay interest on the money your borrowed. It exists. It's in your account.
> *
> Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assetS,
> *
> Yes, in some cases the bank can come after your assets.
> *
> And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
> *
> No, they have taken some of your assets to get back the assets they lent you which you failed to repay.
> 
> *This is called THEFT!*
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> *MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN
> *
> Your brain is an illusion.
Click to expand...

I've never seen anyone defend the banks as much as you.  Must be a banker or dummy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObligationLaunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to a bank and ask for a loan what happens?
> 
> Well there are no coineS moved. There is no connection with gold anymore,.
> 
> The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,
> 
> *Money is created out of thin air!*
> 
> Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
> 
> Interest on non existent money!
> 
> Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assetS, homes
> 
> cars and what have you. And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
> 
> 
> This is called THEFT!
> 
> 
> Wake up people! Money is created out of thin air!
> 
> MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bank, very simply, put some figures in a computer screen and voila!,
> 
> *Money is created out of thin air!*
> 
> Yes. Borrowing from a bank adds to the money supply.
> 
> *Now, if you have to pay back that money, you have to pay interest on it!
> *
> Yes, when you borrow, you owe interest.
> 
> *Interest on non existent money!*
> 
> You pay interest on the money your borrowed. It exists. It's in your account.
> *
> Of course if people can't pay back, then the banks confiscate their assetS,
> *
> Yes, in some cases the bank can come after your assets.
> *
> And then, the bank has accumalted real wealth!
> *
> No, they have taken some of your assets to get back the assets they lent you which you failed to repay.
> 
> *This is called THEFT!*
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> *MONEY IS AN ILLUSIONNNNNN
> *
> Your brain is an illusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen anyone defend the banks as much as you.  Must be a banker or dummy.
Click to expand...


Pointing out the idiocy in your claims is a defense of the banks? Okay. Durr.


----------

